# FSU - former/foreign Soviet Union



## benoit_bcn

Hi, I am looking for the official translation for Foreign Soviet Union, or Eastern Europe, someone could please help me on this? tks.


----------



## vox05

benoit_bcn said:


> Hi, I am looking for the official translation for Foreign Soviet Union, or Eastern Europe, someone could please help me on this? tks.



There is no such thing like 'foreign soviet' whatever, all these contries had no 'soviet' in their name. However there wes "Совет экономической взаимопомощи" if it helps.


----------



## Hoax

May be it should be "former".
Бывший советский союз.
Eastern Europe - восточная европа, страны восточной европы.


----------



## Kolan

benoit_bcn said:


> Hi, I am looking for the official translation for *Foreign Soviet Union*, or *Eastern Europe*, someone could please help me on this? tks.


This is an ambiguous term which might exist in some sources, but was never official.


----------



## Schroedingher

Kolan said:


> This is an ambiguous term which might exist in some sources, but was never official.



There is nothing ambiguous about it, as it clearly refers to countries and territories that used to be part of the Soviet Union before 1992.   

And as for its popularity, I see it quite often in articles on economics, foreign relations, etc.  There's even a Wikipedia entry on it (I was about to enter a link, but it seems I'm not allowed to do so until I have at least 20 posts).


----------



## Kolan

Schroedingher said:


> There is nothing ambiguous about it, as it clearly refers to countries and territories that used to be part of the Soviet Union before 1992.
> 
> And as for its popularity, I see it quite often in articles on economics, foreign relations, etc. There's even a Wikipedia entry on it


This only means that the alleged Wiki article is nеver complete, which is a natural concept of Wikipedia.


----------



## Saluton

The phrase "foreign Soviet Union" might be an expression often used in English, as I see from G***le:
http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&newwindow=1&rlz=1G1GGLQ_RURU307&q=%22foreign+soviet+union%22&lr=&aq=f&oq=

Eastern Europe would be *Восточная Европа,* with capital letters, of course. Or, if you're looking for an idiomatic way to name the Eastern-European socialist countries, then *соцлагерь* or *социалистический лагерь* might work. I don't think there's any official translation for "foreign Soviet Union".


----------



## sokol

If you browse through those links you will see that they are about "Foreign - Soviet Union" or "foreign Soviet Union" or similar, and that they do not refer to those nations who previously were part of the USSR.

Thus I agree with with Hoax: what is meant here only could be "FSU - Former Soviet Union" which was used very frequently in Western media (and still is, though not as frequent as it used to be).

But if good evidence is shown it might still be "Foreign" - only I can't see anything sustaining this view on the first two pages of Google's hits.


----------



## Kolan

Before translating into Russian, we'll have to learn what does Foreign (foreign) Soviet Union mean in English. I still guess that it is not a very widespread term, however, it has been already inconsistently repeated in (by) the medias in different contexts, indeed.


----------



## benoit_bcn

ooops... yes sorry I meaned Former not Foreign
FSU - Former Soviet Union
Thank you !!


----------



## benoit_bcn

In Wikipedia I found the folowing:

Постсоветское пространство


----------



## Akis

Страны бывшего СССР 

Так ведь?


----------



## Kolan

Akis said:


> Страны бывшего СССР
> 
> Так ведь?


По-видимому, есть нюанс. Потребность в новом термине возникла в самой России ещё в начале постсоветского периода, тогда и обозначилось формальное разделение иностранных государств на *страны ближнего зарубежья* (бывшие 14 республик) и *страны дальнего* *зарубежья* (прежде просто "зарубежные страны"). 

Понятно, однако, что простому и точному переводу на иноземные языки эта новая терминология не поддавалась, прежде всего из-за того, что география _ближний/дальний_ имела смысл только в россоцентрической системе мире. Я не знаю, как с этим обходились в западной печати в то время. Заданный сейчас вопрос наводит на соображение, что именно тогда и мог появиться *foreign Soviet Union* в качестве не слишком внятного перевода на АЯ *стран ближнего зарубежья*. Я не думаю, что *foreign Soviet Union* появился в результате косноязычного прочтения *former Soviet Union*, хотя их аббревиатуры (FSU) совпадают*.*

Дело в том, что теперь в западной прессе пропаганда в рамках общей информационной войны всё больше и больше противопоставляет, говоря о постсоветском пространстве, Россию по отношению к прочим республикам бывшего СССР, что и объясняет потребность языка в таком понятии.


----------



## Akis

Kolan said:


> По-видимому, есть нюанс. Потребность в новом термине возникла в самой России ещё в начале постсоветского периода, тогда и обозначилось формальное разделение иностранных государств на *страны ближнего зарубежья* (бывшие 14 республик) и *страны дальнего* *зарубежья* (прежде просто "зарубежные страны").
> 
> Понятно, однако, что простому и точному переводу на иноземные языки эта новая терминология не поддавалась, прежде всего, из-за того, что география _ближний/дальний_ имела смысл только в русоцентрической системе мире. Я не знаю, как с этим обходились в западной печати в то время. Заданный сейчас вопрос наводит на соображение, что именно тогда и мог появиться *foreign Soviet Union* в качестве не слишком внятного перевода на АЯ *стран ближнего зарубежья*. Я не думаю, что *foreign Soviet Union* появился в результате косноязычного прочтения *former Soviet Union*, хотя их аббревиатуры FSU и совпадают*.*
> 
> Дело в том, что снова в западной прессе пропаганда в рамках общей информационной войны всё больше и больше противопоставляет, говоря о постсоветском пространстве, Россию по отношению к прочим республикам бывшего СССР.





benoit_bcn said:


> ooops... yes sorry I meaned Former not Foreign
> FSU - Former Soviet Union
> Thank you !!



Никогда в жизни не встречалась с термином* foreign Soviet Union,* думаю тут просто случайно было приписано не то слово, хотя смысл по идее понятен. 
Насколько мне известно, для ближнего зарубежья существует *"the near abroad" - *_a term used *in Russia* to describe the *Post-Soviet states (except Russia itself),  *_правда не совсем: 

Несмотря на распространённость термина в России на _бытовом _уровне, в западной прессе он часто интерпретируется как проявление имперских амбиций России и неизменно употребляется в кавычках.

The near abroad- the words deal with the new relationship between Russia and the other republics of the former Soviet Union. *Tension *on the border of Ukraine and Russia, for example...

Даже термин "Countries of the Former Soviet Union" подразумевает 'некие государства, однажды оккупированные советской (коммунистической) Россией' Россию, ясное дело, не включая. Та же история CIS или Newly Independent States- тут России обычно и в помине нет. По-моему первый, Former Soviet Union, наиболее нейтральный, а по-Русски "Страны бывшего СССР"-термин, всем понятный.


----------



## Kolan

Akis said:


> Даже термин "Countries of the Former Soviet Union" подразумевает 'некие государства, однажды оккупированные советской (коммунистической) Россией' Россию, ясное дело, не включая. Та же история CIS или Newly Independent States- тут России обычно и в помине нет. По-моему первый, Former Soviet Union, наиболее нейтральный (оффициально же, все они Россию да включают), а по-Русски "Страны бывшего СССР"-термин, всем понятный.


*Foreign Soviet Union* не исключает и не замещает термина *Former Soviet Union,* а имеет собственное значение и будет скорее понятен неискушённому обывателю (что это что-то, связанное с Россией, но иностранное как по отношению к России, так и по отношению к стране проживания этого обывателя), чем загадочное *near abroad*, которое непонятно где. Другое дело, насколько он реально распространён? Настолько, насколько англоговорящему миру интересны взаимоотношения России с другими бывшими ССР, то есть, он мало распространён.


*Agricultural trade liberalisation and greenhouse gas emissions*
...example in ECA (*foreign Soviet Union* excluding Russia) and not in the first period for. SOA, South East Asia. 
library.wur.nl/way/bestanden/clc/1868900.pdf 

При этом я согласен, что могут быть как опечатки, так и недопонимание сути, приводящие к смешиванию терминов.

Человеку свойственно эгоцентрическое мышление, так что под *near abroad* он будет понимать соседствующие с его страной государства, а вовсе не загадочные земли, населённые стереотипными *commis*. (Как та женщина из городка в американском штате Джорджия, которая, услышав в новостях, что в Грузию вошли русские танки, выглянула в окно и возмутилась, что СМИ её обманули).



Akis said:


> Насколько мне известно, для ближнего зарубежья существует *"the near abroad" - *_a term used *in Russia* to describe the *Post-Soviet states (except Russia itself), *_правда не совсем:
> 
> Несмотря на распространённость термина в России на _бытовом _уровне, в западной прессе он часто интерпретируется как проявление имперских амбиций России и неизменно употребляется в кавычках.


Термин *foreign Soviet Union*, изобретённый явно не в России, от имперских амбиций свободен и в кавычках не нуждается. 

Это ещё и потому, что "русскими" на Западе стереотипно и упорно называют всех жителей и выходцев из *former* Soviet Union. *Foreign* Soviet Union удобен тем, что аккуратно отделяет граждан 14-ти республик от россиян.


----------



## Saluton

Yeah, *former Soviet Union* is *бывший Советский Союз, страны бывшего СССР, постсоветское пространство.* The phrases are almost equivalent.


----------

